# Building a Jack plate



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks good so far. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

it's taking me longer to finish up because I decided to reinforce the transom with a strip of 1x4 to better distribute the load of the jackplate, is this step needed, no, but it will give better support to the deck and peace of mind to me. 

Anyway, after removing my motor and the piece of cutting board I used as a protection plate I had some holes to fill. Now alot of people will tell you to just fill any old holes in your transom with 5200, well personally I don't like swiss cheese and find this meathod to be lacking. So what I did is drill out the holes with a bigger drill bit to get rid of all the old 5200 I used on the bolts and sanded the outsides of the holes, then I mixed up some thickened epoxy using micro fibers and wood flour. After filling the holes the results are stronger then the wood around it.
Here's what the transom looked like before the patch work.









here is the motor board after I trimmed it down









heres the board test fitted to the brackets


















This project makes me wish I owned a drill press, I even thought about buying one but I didn't realize how much they were. I'm kicking myself cause I had a chance to buy one for $35 when I worked at home depot but passed.

More to come.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice work dude  from now on though never pass up a drill press deal for $35.00!! tools are an investment, the more you have the more you can do.... providing one knows how to use them :  ;D keep the pictures coming


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

truthfully the only reason I passed on it was because I lived in a small apartment and I was already using my table saw as an end table. I hope to get one soon at a garage sale or something.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a beater Drill press I will "Loan" you for 6 months ... U fix it U use it ;-)

Dave


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll keep it in mind, but I'm done drilling for the moment.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I got back at it after a delay due to visitors.

I did some adjusting and got it to where I needed it. I'll be grinding down the sharp edges before I paint and finally mount it. I measured it and it gives me about 4.5 inches of set back, and at it's lowest point it is giving me 1.75 inches of lift, so at it's highest I'll get 4.75 inches.



















test fitting and drilling the mounting holes









final test fit


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

good job, wouldnt mind havin me one 
ho much do you have in it?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Well the aluminum cost me $20, then I went a little nuts on the SS bolts. The plans call for 4 holding it on to the boat and 2 for the motor board, I used 6 for the mounting and 4 on the board plus the 4 used for the height adjustment. So I have about $30 in SS hardware. The plywood, epoxy and paint I already have so it's free. So figure about $50 so far. 
I hope the rain lets up so I can actually finish it.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

wat size motor are you putting on it?


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

Looks like that is going to work fine for your 20hp 4-stroke. I have a 15hp 2-stroke and I might have to give this a try. Thanks.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Fly said it, it's a 20hp 4-stroke yamaha, great motor. The plans were designed for 40hp 2-strokes tohatsu's so I'm well within the range. 
I believe in this instance that motor torque is more an issue then motor weight. The JP is very sturdy, it can hold my weight (235lbs) with no problems, so I know my motor that weighs 120lbs will be just fine. And being it is only a 20hp it will be fine torque wise. If I was trying to bolt on a 50hp 2-stroke I would step up the thickness of the aluminum to 3/8". For most of us here who usually run 25hp and under on our skiffs I think this JP is a perfect low buck solution.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

you do some nice clean work dude  i would go with some fender washers on the bolts that secure the j.p. to the transom just to spread the load or if you really wanted to add strength use some flat bar stetched across the two, would keep them bolts from pulling thru


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I have 1.5" fender washers for the transom, they just weren't in arms reach during the photo. I thought about flat bar aluminum, but I think with the 2 extra bolts the fender washers will be more then enough.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

it rained all day yesterday , so I lost another day of work. Anyway I ground down the sharp corners then test mounted the motor so I can drill the bolt holes. Everything is looking pretty good, all I need to do is paint the motor board and mount it.

test fitting the motor, notice the fender washers 


















Repainting the filled holes and reinforced areas, first coat.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I slapped a second coat of paint on the area and then masked it off so I could reapply the webbing.



Webbing put on, I love krylon!


painting the motor board.


I'm hoping to water test it tomorrow or saturday.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

it's all done! I decided not to paint the aluminum, instead I gave it a quick sand polish with some 150grit on my orbital sander, looks pretty good.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

thumbs UP!!! 
-'tide


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

That is clean! I really like it.


----------



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

Pardon me for the newby question but how did you paint the "Webbing" ?

It about looks spot on with what was already on the deck. You are very skilled.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

The webbing is easy as can be cause I used the krylon spray can type, just mask, spray, and let it sit for a day and it is really pretty durable. oh and it hides a ton of imperfections which is why some manufacturers use it on roughly glasses surfaces.

heres a link to what I used, black lava was the color. I used 3 cans to do my whole boat, but be sure to test fire the cans cause it comes out like silly string and takes a second to get used to ;D
http://www.krylon.com/products/webbing_spray/


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow! 

It looks outstanding!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

i might have missed it but i seen no price on the webbing, and i forgot about this post, im gunna build my jp this week!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

The Webbing I ordered from Jo-ann's fabrics, I think it was $5.99 a can, 3 covered my boat. Good luck.


----------



## jongo8 (Dec 14, 2009)

Very well done....


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice work!


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

Great job , how does that stuff from krylon hold up? Have you had any problems with it as far as durability or anything?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

actually it is really tough, it is stronger then the interlux brightside paint it's sitting on. When I sand it the paint around it wears off first. I do have a few smudged area from where I set some bottles down on the hull for a few minutes, they must have had solvent on the bottom or something. 
I will fully recommend the krylon to anyone! and will use it on my next boat as well.


----------

